# config SMTP icloud sur Ipad



## sylvaint (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour

Ayant cherché je n'ai rien trouvé sur le problème j'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider.

j'ai installé icloud sur macbook pro avec lion, pas sur Imac, j'ai installé IOS 5 et icloud sur Ipad et Iphone

Impossible d'aller sur Icloud. com depuis ipad et iphone, il m'oriente vers comment installer icloud sur les deux appareils alors que sur mac ça fonctionne bien même sans Lion.

J'ai une adresse me. com; je recois les messages que j'envois a cette adresse sauf sur imac bien sur puisque Icloud n'est pas installé.

Du macbook je peut me répondre a mon adresse privé d'expédition, je recois la réponse sur les 4 appareils.

Par contre impossible de répondre depuis iphone et ipad problème surement de configuration smtp, mais il est impossible de modifier quoi que ce soit.

quelqu'un a t'il eu se problème et a t'il eu une réponse ?

Si le message est mal placé merci de m'en informer

Avec mes remerciements

Sylvain T


----------

